# First Venison Quarters - Done, update, with Qview



## okbeard1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Well....a relative newbie (attempting to do too much, probably!) starting the day with two venison quarters in the MES.  I read through the threads and took a little of what I wanted and then also what the "family" is telling me to do, so we'll see how it finishes.

I'm attempting my first upload with pics - so here is what is started and more updates to come .... (also doing a boar ham)








After one hour - added bacon







When I got home from church - pulled it out (as afraid it had gone too long)







Couldn't wait to sample it (of course!) - so here is the two slices I tested, minus a bite, lol.  It is now resting, wrapped in foil, wrapped in a towel, in a cooler.







Definitely a do it again, already.  I simply used garlic power, herbs de provence, coarse ground black powder, paprika, and a small amount of cayenne.  You can tell from this picture that it is defintely not too dry.

Smoked with hickory charcoal, with a little cherry and hickory wood.  Total smoke time - 6 hours.  At this point, wouldn't change a thing - will update if I change my mind.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like a great start!!


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope this turns out great for you. This is one thing that my buddy has wanted me to do but I won't because I can't stand the tallow and connective tissue that is all over between the different cuts of meat. When we butcher our venison we are soo picky to make sure and get all of that stuff out of there. Make sure you let us know how it turns out. Very good idea to put the bacon on the top. It would dry out for sure if you didn't add anything. I can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 27, 2010)

You are going to love it. I would make sure to foil it though cuz dryness is the enemy when doing venison. Soon as its done and you unwrap it, eat up and enjoy because it dries out very fast. But it is really good. give us updates


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks great. What temp did you take them to?


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

That looks mighty tasty!  I haven't had venison since I was a kid and my dad brought it home from his hunts.  I should go buy a rifle. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





@rbranster:

It sounds like she just "eyeballed" it without a therm.


----------



## okbeard1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:


rbranstner said:


> I hope this turns out great for you. This is one thing that my buddy has wanted me to do but I won't because I can't stand the tallow and connective tissue that is all over between the different cuts of meat. When we butcher our venison we are soo picky to make sure and get all of that stuff out of there. Make sure you let us know how it turns out. Very good idea to put the bacon on the top. It would dry out for sure if you didn't add anything. I can't wait to see how it comes out.


Unfortunately, we didn't process these.  We've always cut them up, since we didn't have a smoker.  One of my husband's friends gave these to use to use up.  I was mortified when I started thawing them yesterday, and found hair (I actually covered them back up and made my husband deal with it).  These will be finger food, so we'll eat around the it at all. 

One year, we had 16 deer cross my kitchen counter to be processed (counting draw hunts and the kids' deer), so we always do our own, but at this point, I'm ready to try anything.  Better to learn on someone else's, if you know what I mean!

As far as temperature, it was 147, had planned on pulling at 140.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 27, 2010)

Now Isee why I didn't get to see the venison in your other thread. Well this one looks awesome too. Really nice smoke ring and now it looks pretty darn juicey to me too.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2010)

It looks like it came out great nice job


----------

